# October birthstone is up



## Justin (Oct 15, 2014)

The October birthstone is now live in the Shop. Sorry for the delay. More is coming soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you. I bought it to represent Kaylee (one of my characters) since her birthday is in October.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay. Thanks. 

I've 2 weeks or so to decide if I want to buy it or not.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally! Thanks ^.^ It's my birthday month.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 15, 2014)

Yay, thanks!!!  (and very intrigued by what else is coming, ha, ha)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

I hope I can get those chocolate cakes next. I'll need two (one to keep, and one to get the big Bells on).


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 15, 2014)

I remember the July post came with a restock


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> I remember the July post came with a restock


I remember when there was a bell tree direct and the whole website lagged like hell.


----------



## ryan88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I remember when there was a bell tree direct and the whole website lagged like hell.



Ikr. I was freaking out and thought my internet was slow and I wouldn't get any collectibles


----------



## Sholee (Oct 16, 2014)

i wish it could have came out sooner! i really wanted one with my birthday as the time stamp


----------



## Cory (Oct 16, 2014)

About time tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 16, 2014)

>tfw u already have it

regardless, thank you very much!! <33


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 16, 2014)

Yay, I got it :3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lazuli (Oct 16, 2014)

yyyyeehaw
idk if its messing up my collectibles under my avatar but ill fix that now


----------

